
US warplane approaches Shanghai as tensions remain high amid consulate closures - justicezyx
https://sg.news.yahoo.com/us-warplane-approaches-shanghai-tensions-110237060.html
======
anoniuyiu33412
Just logged in to say that a war has little to no potential strategic benefit
to US and its allies.

It has several, yes, lots of downsides. Nothing like WWW3 (that's so XXs), but
China will probably take the chance to hit hard, taking a long time toll from
the US infrastructure, if not in US mainland (highly unlikely if they don't
want to have theirs bombed), probably overseas.

They'll clear their way in, into several markets / territories, currently out
of reach because US fully control them (South Korea, Japan, Vietnam, Taiwan,
but some African countries could easily be added to the list).

War is not really a good idea for US.

~~~
valuearb
War is never a good idea for anyone. China doesn’t have the resources to do
great in a conventional war either, out carrier fleet outnumbers theirs about
10-1, and we have far more overseas military assets near their borders than
they have near ours.

------
supernova87a
Um, how many crises do we want at once?

------
justicezyx
US gov is seriously plotting military actions to China. I don't think this is
reasonable or useful.

~~~
valuearb
These are unarmed reconnaissance planes. This has been going on for 70 years,
Russia and China do similar things.

~~~
justicezyx
Seriously?!

Flying warplanes near another country's border... US is so much more
aggressive than I knew...

~~~
valuearb
“Warplanes” is an alarmist term for a plane armed with nothing more than
cameras.

